# extreme stretch



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

ya i know there is going to be a lot of haters out there but i don't care. i searched, but everything came back as 165/45 on an 8" wheel. i already know what that looks like cause i ran that last year. what i want to see is some more extreme stretch. i might run some 165/50/15 on my 8.5" rm's this year. show me what you got. and i don't want to see stretched tires on a 7.5" wheel unless they are 135's
stuff like this
























google images is good. mostly japanese cars though
found this one. 215/35/18 on a 18x11








don't know the specs








205/50/15 on 15x10


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

HOLY STRETCH!!!!!!!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Herron_mac1)*

Holy Retarded


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Holy Retarded

says the guy who likes to run 245 tires on a 7" wheel


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_
says the guy who likes to run 245 tires on a 7" wheel









That wouldn't be me.
I ran a 245 on an 8'' wheel for a while. It was too much.
Now I run a 245/35/18 on an 8.5'', which is a vertical sidewall.


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

let the haters hate! i love the look, and post moar pics!


----------



## redfred18T (May 28, 2004)

more pics of that japanese car.. skyline?


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (redfred18T)*









haha this is my old neighborhood.


----------



## miketweedie (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (cjslapshot)*


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

that's nutz.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

thats scary.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*









18x11


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

back in boston we call that 
WICKED RETAHHDID


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

wow that's a fat a55


----------

